# Top tourist destinations in your country?



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, I'd like to know which are the *top tourist destinations *in your country (by *overnight stays*). I'm looking for numbers here, so please don't spam this thread with photos (some people use every possible thread as a touristic pamflet for their city).

The top 3 cities in Belgium in 2006:

*1.Brussels:* 4.836.476
*2.Antwerp:* 1.419.485
*3.Bruges:* 1.374.800

The most popular tourist region is the coast, which gets about *12 million* people staying there every year (quite a lot for only 40 km of coastline).


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

I love Belgium, My girlfriend is from Brugge but, it is not a holidays country. Anyway that numbers are fantastic! ;-)


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong reportedly has over 25 million viistors a year.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ that seems a bit exaggerated... Visitors or Overnight stays? In 2004 about 9 million people spent one or more nights in Hong Kong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

taboe said:


> ^^ that seems a bit exaggerated... Visitors or Overnight stays? In 2004 about 9 million people spent one or more nights in Hong Kong.












The tourism industry made another new record in 2006 with over 25 million visitor arrivals, up 8.1% year-on-year. Most of the long haul and short haul markets such as the Americas, Europe, Australasia, Southeast Asian markets have recorded steady growth. Mainland was still the largest source market with arrivals increasing by 8.4% to more than 13.6 million. 

http://www.tourism.gov.hk/english/statistics/statistics_perform.html


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

New York City set a record in 2005 with 43.3 million and broke it in 2006 with 44 million.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Is there a website with that info I would like to know some other cities info on the number of tourists


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ that's what I was hoping to get... It's not that hard to get general info, like the top ten destinations in Europe (see http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-DS-07-001/EN/KS-DS-07-001-EN.PDF), but it's a lot harder and more work to find out what the top3 in every country is. For example the UK: London is obviously no1, but which city is second? Edinburgh?

Furthermore, it's not always clear which data is reliable or how it is calculated. The numbers *hkskyline* presents, for instance, are they arrivals, overnight stays per person(count every tourist just once) or overnight stays per night(count evry night any tourist spends)? The data I presented are overnight stays per person. In Belgium, the average person stays about 2 nights, so some calculations would present double of what i got... I'd prefer nights spent per person...
Anyway, hoping for some more numbers


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

taboe said:


> Furthermore, it's not always clear which data is reliable or how it is calculated. The numbers *hkskyline* presents, for instance, are they arrivals, overnight stays per person(count every tourist just once) or overnight stays per night(count evry night any tourist spends)? The data I presented are overnight stays per person. In Belgium, the average person stays about 2 nights, so some calculations would present double of what i got... I'd prefer nights spent per person...
> Anyway, hoping for some more numbers


They're over night stays per person I believe.

Visitor arrivals would be what the Airport authority reports, which is closer to 50 million.

I think?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

taboe said:


> ^^ that's what I was hoping to get... It's not that hard to get general info, like the top ten destinations in Europe (see http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-DS-07-001/EN/KS-DS-07-001-EN.PDF), but it's a lot harder and more work to find out what the top3 in every country is. For example the UK: London is obviously no1, but which city is second? Edinburgh?
> 
> Furthermore, it's not always clear which data is reliable or how it is calculated. The numbers *hkskyline* presents, for instance, are they arrivals, overnight stays per person(count every tourist just once) or overnight stays per night(count evry night any tourist spends)? The data I presented are overnight stays per person. In Belgium, the average person stays about 2 nights, so some calculations would present double of what i got... I'd prefer nights spent per person...
> Anyway, hoping for some more numbers


http://partnernet.hktb.com/pnweb/jsp/doc/listDoc.jsp?doc_id=97018

Hong Kong welcomed 25,251,124 visitors in 2006 ... of these, more than 15.82 million (62.7%) stayed overnight, with the remaining 9.42 million leaving on the same day they arrived. 

Mainland China continued as the leading source of visitors to Hong Kong in 2006, with arrivals reaching 13,591,342, 8.4% more than in 2005.

During 2006, 62.7% of all visitors stayed one night or longer ... most long-haul visitors stayed one night or more ... the 62.1% of visitors from the Mainland who stayed at least one night in Hong Kong represent a 1.9% fall compared with 2005.


----------



## Aslantepe (Jul 21, 2007)

Istanbul and Antalya are top tourist destinations of Turkey

Here a quote about Istanbul.



> *Istanbul's strategy to rank among Europe's top destinatiions for mass tourism and cenventions and conferences *
> 
> Most visitors rank it amongst the most exciting and vibrant cities in the world. While not matching the tourist inflows of Europe's top destinations, Istanbul is looking to make up ground on rival cities. That is through a combination of conventional tourism - dependent on the city's historical, cultural sites and shopping - in addition to the business segment, with foreign businessmen attending conventions and conferences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Spain 2006 *Overnights in hotels*

Total spain: *266.588.182*
Spaniards: 114.825.475
Foreign: 151.762.707


*Touristic points:*


```
Madrid         13.238.565
Barcelona      11.274.831
Benidorm       10.924.164
San Bartolomé   9.421.991
Adeje           9.073.216
Calvia          8.625.722
Palma           8.429.660
Lloret de mar   5.916.081
Torremolinos    5.089.003
Arona           5.011.147
```
*Touristic zones*


```
Mallorca island     40.842.713
Tenerife island     20.991.992
Palma-Calvia        17.716.116
Costa del sol       15.790.497
Tenerife-south      15.638.609
costa Blanca        15.164.786
Gran Canaria island 13.758.117
Gran Canaria south  12.296.978
Barcelona coast     11.371.133
Costa Brava         10.750.948
```

*Rooms *


```
hotel establishments  1.260.462
tourist apartments      448.196
campings                479.998
rural tourism            95.855
```


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

Total hotel room nights occupied in 2006 = 43,496,236

Source: http://www.lvcva.com/press/statistics-facts/visitor-stats.jsp

Shouldn't this thread be in the "City Talk / Urban Issues" forum?


----------

